# Strade Bianche 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 276234​
The Strade Bianche has become an iconic race known for its infamous white gravel roads (and dust) winding through beautiful Tuscan landscapes.

Fabian Cancellara (Radioshack Leopard Trek), who has won this race twice before, will be able to give an indication of his form following a fairly rough 2012 for the Swiss time-trialing powerhouse.

Cancellara Looks To Defend Strade Bianche Crown | Cyclingnews.com

Here's the complete startlist from Cyclingnews.com:

Strade Bianche 2013: Start List | Cyclingnews.com

The Strade is immediatly followed by the new Roma Maxima race through the streets of The Eternal City - looks to be a fab weekend in Italy for bike race lovers!

Time to pop the cork of a bottle (or two) of Chianti Ruffino and enjoy the races. :thumbsup:

View attachment 276295​
Strade Bianche 2013: Preview | Cyclingnews.com

Sagan And Moser To Lead Cannondale At Strade Bianche | Cyclingnews.com

Strade Bianche Preview: A Dusty Loop Towards Siena - Podium Cafe

Italian Races Relying On Passion To Survive, Says Acquarone | Cyclingnews.com

La Gazzetta dello Sport: Strade Bianche

Evans, Van Avermaet Headline BMC For Strade Bianche | Cyclingnews.com

Dennis Set To Be Tested At Strade Bianche And Tirreno-Adriatico | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 276240​


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm lovin' this race!

Anybody got picks? Sagan? Van Avermaet? Boom? Gasparotto? Flecha? Or Fabian again?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll pick for the World Champ(if he'll race) or Spartacus.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

vismitananda said:


> I'll pick for the World Champ(if he'll race) or Spartacus.


I don't think Gilbert is racing... but then again, I spotted a few errors on the cyclingnews start list. Fabian is a good pick, proven winner on these roads, but has been quiet so far this year.

I'll pick Sagan, he was good today and Moreno Moser was with the small group until the end, even chasing a few dangerous attacks, working well for his teammate... He should be quite confortable on dirt too.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> I don't think Gilbert is racing... but then again, I spotted a few errors on the cyclingnews start list. Fabian is a good pick, proven winner on these roads, but has been quiet so far this year.


I believe that Strade Bianchi is a good training point to reclaim his Classic sweeps, but perhaps he has an even more effective regime this season.

As for Sagan, he might as well ace this race, that kid is a maniac.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm picking Spartacus.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Is that a complete list? Where is SKY or OPQS? I thought BMC would have put Thor in the line-up?

I like Tom Slagter, Blanco look strong. Of course Sagan and Spartacus are going to have to be beaten for that to happen.



Strade Bianche 2013: Start List | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Sagan vs Spartacus (with the nod to Sagan, he's already looking quite strong). wish this was on NBC Sports TV. Gotta love the internet livestream


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Chainstay said:


> Is that a complete list? Where is SKY or OPQS? I thought BMC would have put Thor in the line-up?
> 
> I like Tom Slagter, Blanco look strong. Of course Sagan and Spartacus are going to have to be beaten for that to happen.
> 
> ...


Here's another startlist - don't know which is most up to date:

Startlist Strade Bianche, Monte Paschi Strade Bianche 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Here's another startlist - don't know which is most up to date:
> 
> Startlist Strade Bianche, Monte Paschi Strade Bianche 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!


I think this one is more up to date.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

evs said:


> Sagan vs Spartacus (with the nod to Sagan, he's already looking quite strong). wish this was on NBC Sports TV. Gotta love the internet livestream


Where can I find this internet live stream?


----------



## adelaarvaren (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm going to say Grega Bole. Longshot, but a solid one...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

bylerj1 said:


> Where can I find this internet live stream?


Cyclingfans is always one of the first place to check for live feeds: 2013 Strade Bianche LIVE | www.cyclingfans.com


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't wait. What a beautiful race. I'll be up early to catch the live feed. I think Sagan might take this one.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Predict a strong finish for Phinney; don't think he can beat Sagan though. I can't remember the last time Cancellara through down, it's been a while - olympics?. I don't know if he remembers how to.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

wait, the race is already over?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Done and dusted.

Cannondale put on quite the show today.


----------



## jscho44 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's too bad that the person hosting the live sporza feed decided to change the channel with two kilometers left...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Done and dusted.


Ha! Great pun.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Cannondale put on quite the show today.


Chapeau to Moser, but Sagan was, for me, the story. How the heck did he come in second? The chase group didn't really look to be that close. And he looked fresh as he crossed the line. 

This guy is the real deal.

JSR


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

JSR said:


> Chapeau to Moser, but Sagan was, for me, the story. How the heck did he come in second? The chase group didn't really look to be that close. And he looked fresh as he crossed the line.
> 
> This guy is the real deal.
> 
> JSR


Looked like the remains of the break ground to a halt on the final ramp as Moser attacked.

Wish I watched this live, but I would have had to get out of bed at 5am...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Very well played by Cannondale. The rest of the peloton or what was the chase group were within sight of the leaders when they approached the climb. Then the BMC guy just blew up and when Moser accelerated in the climb, the two others didn't have enough juice to go any faster so they got gobbled up by the chasers. Then Sagan just did his thing and rode away from the rest.

Here are the last 13km... Would be nice if they had a few cameras in the steep narrow sections of the final climb though so we could have seen if Sagan just attacked, counter-attacked or what.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Results*

Disappointed Spartacus didn't win, but I derive some satisfaction from the fact that someone named Moser did.

Cancellara: The Best Team Won At Strade Bianche | Cyclingnews.com

Dennis Enjoys His Pro Debut At Strade Bianche | Cyclingnews.com

Nocentini Continues His Run Of Results At Strade Bianche | Cyclingnews.com

Italy Hails The Next Moser Generation | Cyclingnews.com

Strade Bianche '13: Family History In Ancient Siena!

Strade Bianche 2013 : La plus belle de Moser - Velochrono - Actu cyclisme, vidéos...

Legendens nevø er Italiens nye cykelhelt - Cykling


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Disappointed Spartacus didn't win, but I derive some satisfaction from the fact that someone named Moser did.


I'm not. I don't get it. You have one of the strongest riders in the world, and the only tactic, after years of trying this trick, is Cancellara attacking a few km from the finish and hope no one latches on?

Doesn't this guy have a team?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

By the way, Flecha is one of my favorite riders. I really hope he wins something this year.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

It looked like the front group only had about 3 - 5 seconds for most of the last 5km. Cancellara would attack, and get within sight, and then pull off to avoid bringing the whole group together for a bunch sprint. Those four could have been caught at any time had the chasers worked a little...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

foto said:


> I'm not. I don't get it. You have one of the strongest riders in the world, and the only tactic, after years of trying this trick, is Cancellara attacking a few km from the finish and hope no one latches on?
> 
> Doesn't this guy have a team?


That's pretty much it. Every other team has figured the single-dimension of Fabian's racing by now. They know how to beat him. And ever since Fabian got with Leopard, he's never had teammates to help him so it's much easier for rivals to control him...

I don't get that team. I mean, why the hell did they had Andy Schleck there today? He can barely finish flat races on perfect pavement. If they hoped Fabian would win, why bring a useless guy? I know Andy needs racing miles but there are other races he can use just for the milage and not effectively take one teammate away for Fabian. There doesn't seem to be anyone who knows tactics and how to plan races on that team. It's a very different situation than when he was on Saxo where the team was stacked with strong helpers for the spring and they had the tactical skills of Riis to control talented, strong riders but they're not good tacticians.

It must suck to be Cancellara on that team. When he's good, he's just a monster, but unless he can get in a very small group with no one else with teammates and it's a race of attrition, he's not going to win much.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

foto said:


> It looked like the front group only had about 3 - 5 seconds for most of the last 5km. Cancellara would attack, and get within sight, and then pull off to avoid bringing the whole group together for a bunch sprint. Those four could have been caught at any time had the chasers worked a little...


What could he do though? He and everyone else knew that if they bridged to the front, Sagan would be there and smoke them at the end (when Fabian was attacking, Sagan was so quickly and easily on his wheel without braking a sweat).

Cannondale were in the perfect situation. When Moreno went and caught the others, it was pretty sure the team would win. Moser is a stronger rider than the guys in the break (and that long break, they didn't have has much energy left) so he had the best chance to win out of the guys in front if they weren't caught. If they got caught, Sagan could take it... They finished 1-2, proving that either scenarios would have worked.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

One comment about Andy Schleck. He likes the race (SB) and has done well there before. We experts on the internets have great fun at mocking his descending skills, but he likes and is pretty good on the gravel and also on Roubaix cobbles like in TdF 2010 stage 3.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> What could he do though? He and everyone else knew that if they bridged to the front, Sagan would be there and smoke them at the end (when Fabian was attacking, Sagan was so quickly and easily on his wheel without braking a sweat).
> 
> Cannondale were in the perfect situation. When Moreno went and caught the others, it was pretty sure the team would win. Moser is a stronger rider than the guys in the break (and that long break, they didn't have has much energy left) so he had the best chance to win out of the guys in front if they weren't caught. If they got caught, Sagan could take it... They finished 1-2, proving that either scenarios would have worked.


Sure, you're right Cannondale played their cards perfectly. In general, Cancellara needs to get on a team with a strong sprinter, so he that he can sit up after his attacks and make the wheelsuckers take a pull, instead of the free ride they get to victory. That would make for a powerful combination.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

foto said:


> In general, Cancellara needs to get on a team with a strong sprinter, so he that he can sit up after his attacks and make the wheelsuckers take a pull, instead of the free ride they get to victory. That would make for a powerful combination.


So maybe like the OPQS combo of Tornado Tom and the Manx missile


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> That's pretty much it. Every other team has figured the single-dimension of Fabian's racing by now. They know how to beat him. And ever since Fabian got with Leopard, he's never had teammates to help him so it's much easier for rivals to control him...
> 
> I don't get that team. I mean, why the hell did they had Andy Schleck there today? He can barely finish flat races on perfect pavement. If they hoped Fabian would win, why bring a useless guy? I know Andy needs racing miles but there are other races he can use just for the milage and not effectively take one teammate away for Fabian. There doesn't seem to be anyone who knows tactics and how to plan races on that team. It's a very different situation than when he was on Saxo where the team was stacked with strong helpers for the spring and they had the tactical skills of Riis to control talented, strong riders but they're not good tacticians.
> 
> It must suck to be Cancellara on that team. When he's good, he's just a monster, but unless he can get in a very small group with no one else with teammates and it's a race of attrition, he's not going to win much.


Good points. I've also noted the fall-off in Spartacus' results since the Saxo years. He has had some bad luck resulting in injuries which could account for some of it. Seems The Shack does well in the team rankings due to having some great raw talent on the team - but individual results for what was once referred to as a "superteam" - not so much. I think this team is in trouble and suspect everyone, with few exceptions, is riding for their next contract - not for the team's goals. If Sartacus is going to win, he has to do it on his own. His strategy didn't pan out during this race - that does not mean it might not be successful next time out.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> Doesn't this guy have a team?


Yes, they deliver him to the late stages of a race fresh enough to launch his attack, which work often enough for him to be known as one of the strongest riders in the world. He points out that his team was good but had some bad luck that prevented him having help later in the race. 



foto said:


> Sure, you're right Cannondale played their cards perfectly. In general, Cancellara needs to get on a team with a strong sprinter, so he that he can sit up after his attacks and make the wheelsuckers take a pull, instead of the free ride they get to victory. That would make for a powerful combination.


He misses Danielle Benatti for that reason. It takes a fairly special sprinter to make it to those stages of a hard race. Cannondale has some great possibilities this year. Sagan is winning in new ways and is going to be really tough to beat.


----------

